# Relocated to Tampa, Found Snook, can't bring em in.



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

So I unfortunately had to relocate to Tampa Bay area for my job and am lucky to live right by the Gandy Bridge. I have set up dock lights in green color and they have attracted an abundance of medium size snook. I am not used to their finnicky behavior and strength. I have used soft plastics, mirrolure, and chubs/shrimp and only had two hook ups, one broke off on a pylon the other broke off because I didn't have a net and tried to just haul him out of the water. I have a net now but they won't touch anything I got. Any tips from some people from the south?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

What size leader are you using?


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

White and/or Chartreuse jigs... caught a bunch on them.


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

10 pound mono


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

*chartreuse Long A Bomber Magnum*

I've slayed them at night with this.
Tossing free lined live baits are good also.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Don't get involved in Snook fishing. That's a brutal, long road from which you will not recover!

My favorite three artificial baits for snook are:

-weightless jerk bait
-Unfair Rip-N-Slash
-Yo Zuri Crystal Minnow

For a natural bait, a freelined jumbo shrimp and Pilchard will do but nothing gets a slob like a live Ladyfish. You have to fish stout tackle with big live baits though.

In any bait selection, you should bump up your leader choice and stick with a high quality Fluoro.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Make sure to fish the proper water flow(tides). Just because you can see them and they are there, doesn't mean those finicky souls want to eat.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

BuckWild said:


> Make sure to fish the proper water flow(tides). Just because you can see them and they are there, doesn't mean those finicky souls want to eat.


 "Finicky". That's about as polite and PC as you can describe a big Snook.


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

Free Lining Pins didn't work, they would chase but give way at the last minute. They seem to be only going after microscopic electric fry on the surface. Wish I had a fly rod.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

definately try and match the hatch. When they turn on to what you have, it will be heaven.


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

You really have to prepare for snook fishing. I moved down a year ago and the big snook have kicked my ass. However I have had some success catching fish just under slot. Regardless, all snook are stronger than trout and redfish of equal size. If you want to up your game and increase your odds, switch to 20 to 30 lb braid and using 30 lb flouro leader as a good all around size. You can modify the leader strength depending on the clarity of the water.

LIVE GREENBACKS/SARDINES is the only way to reliably catch these fish, however they do hit lures as described. I've done well fishing lights using a rapala skitterwalk. They also like 4 to 6 inch paddle tail swim baits like the ones from Slayer. Use the screw on type hook with the little weight on the shaft. I was casting at mangrove islands saturday and got hit like a freight train using that type of lure.


----------



## THE Bull Gator (Nov 1, 2011)

I've been catching them down in Venice with a big 17MR Chartreuse back. IT's about the only thing I've been able to hook them on since I lost my bone colored SS jr.


----------



## flydoc (Dec 14, 2012)

Perfect opp to break out the flyrod.. Small white streamers to match the glass minnows and white bait . These fish get lockjaw if there's no moving H20 or you cast directly into the lite... Best to setup and let the current carry the fly to the lite and strip out..Use long leaders and keep the mainline out of the lite.. I like the bridge fenders for this style of nite fun on the ICW around Venice.. Fish in a barrel.... GL


----------

